# nfs issues



## wonslung (Jun 27, 2009)

I do not know if this is a linux issue OR a freebsd issue but here goes:

I use mainly FreeBSD and linux computers.  I was almost all linux until recently but have been migrating to FreeBSD.

My Media Server is running on FreeBSD 7.2 AMD64 with a ZFS filesystem.  I have some ZFS filesystems shared via NFS 

When i boot up my computers they tend to mount the nfs shares fine but after awhile (not sure how long) the mounts become unreachable...they don't dismount...but when i try to cd into the dir from the client machine it just locks up
actually it's worse than that.
if i have the shares mounted in /mnt
like /mnt/nas
or /mnt/server1
even trying to cd into /mnt will cause the lock up....
Again, i'm not sure if this is a linux issue or a freebsd issue....but any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2009)

It's a network issue. The 'lockup' occurs when you loose network connection. So it's worthwhile to investigate the connection loss.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 28, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It's a network issue. The 'lockup' occurs when you loose network connection. So it's worthwhile to investigate the connection loss.




well i don't lose connection with anything else.   It never shows any drops and samba works just fine.....i honestly think this is something else....

but if you were right, how would i go about checking for such a thing? the dmesg logs don't show anything.


----------

